# Ronco Knives



## jte1130 (Oct 24, 2004)

I was just changing the channels and came across the infomercial for the Ronco knives. I'm not a big believer in infomercials and shopping off of t.v. but if these knives are decent it is a big set for a good price. Anybody ever try them or have any thoughts?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey oh

Now that is an intersesting question! I have often wondered myself about tv-infomertial stuff. I know from experience that the star-frit stuff was just plain dangerouse (my grandma, heart was in the right place ).

So, ya, TV knife kits and other merchandise, are any of them worth the bother, or is the approach I take the better one? (I buy 1 knife at a time as I can afford it and as I need it. I'm not brand specific, nor price specific. Just knife specific. And since my 6 year old tryed picking a lock with my boning knife, that is my next purchase )


----------



## logghib (May 4, 2005)

I only use very soft, high-carbon carbon-steel knives. For a very specific reason.

Control.

I don't care if Ronco sells a lightsaber that will never die, dull, or shine less brightly. I like my knife to get dull. I can control the blade. When I run it over a tri-stone I like to grind the body of the knife to a suitable level of sharpness, but keep it a little rough so that A) I have less chance of cutting off a finger as opposed to just nicking myself, and B) It gives the blade a little grip to easily cut through tomatoes and really starchy root vegetables.

I keep the tip of my knife absolutely razor sharp for fine, detail work like shallots or whatever.


----------



## artameates (Mar 10, 2004)

the serrated knives are "effective tearing tools." I wouldnt go so far at to say they _cut..._ but they can go through lots of stuff for a long time. I havent seen a advertisement in at least a year, but last time they made some good improvents on the handles. There was an interesting rocking cleaver. Have they improved any more as of late?


----------



## kitchencowboync (Nov 22, 2006)

I too saw the infomercial and was intrigued. But I'm a real skeptic too. My best information came when I googled Ronco knives, complaints. The sheer multitude of complaints about shoddy, cheap knives, rusting, etc along with rude customer service and overpriced shipping made me run throw away that 800 number. I consider myself warned.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Serrated knives like said are great for tearing and slicing bread but are not with a flip for learning proper knife skills such as how to julienne and other things. But then agian knives are an individual preference and if thats what you prefer go for it. I have never been interested in serrated knives personally.

Rgds Rook


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

I think that AB put it best as "walk away. Just walk away."


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Watch out for those "wunder-knives", your wallet will thank you later. True, a hardened serrated knife can cut through copper pipe and then through a rotten tomato with ease, but beware... Most of these knives are nothing moe than fancy hacksaw blades imbedded in injection molded platic. The blade flexes and wriggles under loads. Cutting through a carrot or potato is a dangerous manouevre because you have no contol over how the blade flexes and wriggles around, straight cuts become slanted ones, fingers an inch away are all of a sudden in the danger zone.

All that being said they aren't that bad for breads and the like, although they leave a pretty serrated surface on the food you just cut, but stay away from meat and vegetables with those things.


----------



## egg_benidict (Dec 1, 2006)

To be honest my fave knife is the miracle blade ver 3 i take it everywhere just incase i need to cut my boot off


----------

